# Graphics card for Gateway dx4860-ub33p



## Silece Hammer

Hi everyone!,

I my brother just purchased  a Gateway dx4860-ub33p
 ( http://jp.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/model/PT.GCPP2.004 ).  He wants to buy a graphics card for his new machine but has no clue where to start! (neither do i really)  he wants to be able to play games on it. i know he wants to be able to play Starwars: The old republic, and even Elder Scrolls Skyrim.  

Where do we start when considering a graphics card?  Can this machine even handle a graphics card that can run those games?

Thanks for reading my post!

Here are the Specs:

Operating System   Operating System Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 

Processor & Chipset   Number of Processors Installed 1 
Processor Manufacturer Intel 
Processor Type Core i5 
Processor Model i5-2320 
Processor Core Quad-core 
Processor Speed 3 GHz 

Cache 6 MB 
64-bit Processing Yes 
Chipset Manufacturer Intel 
Chipset Model H67 Express 
Standard Memory 8 GB 
Maximum Memory 8 GB 
Memory Technology DDR3 SDRAM 
Memory Standard DDR3-1333/PC3-10600 
Number of Total Memory Slots 4 
Memory Card Reader Yes 

Number of Hard Drives 1 
Total Hard Drive Capacity 1 TB 
Hard Drive Interface Serial ATA/300 
Hard Drive RPM 5400 
Optical Drive Type DVD-Writer 
Optical Media Supported DVD-RAM/±R/±RW


----------



## CrayonMuncher

You're gonna need a new power supply unit before you put in a new GPU, the psu in these machines are usually not very good, it says it is 300w, but it will be of low quality and it doesnt say anything about the amps on the 12v.
Whats your total budget?


----------



## Silece Hammer

i would like to keep around $300 if possible


----------



## CrayonMuncher

This comes in slightly above 300 after rebates but you can knock it down below 300 by going for the 1GB GTX 560 rather than 2GB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608 = 254.99 (234.99 after rebate)

PSU wise

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...p=Cat_Power_Supplies-_-Spotlight-_-17-703-036 89.99 (69.99 after rebate)

Or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020 79.99 (59.99 after rebate)


----------



## spynoodle

I would get this power supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020
and this video card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150530
Both are great deals as long as you're fine with rebates.  The 6950 is slightly faster than the GTX 560 TI for the same price or cheaper, and this particular one has 2gb of memory.


----------



## Silece Hammer

thank you both!  will those power supplies both be compatable with that pc?


----------



## BurningSkyline

Silece Hammer said:


> thank you both!  will those power supplies both be compatable with that pc?



No, not necessarily. You might want to measure the amount of space available for the PSU, and amount available for the video card. The PSU won't be a huge issue, but I would bet a HD 6950 wouldn't fit in his case.


----------



## Maynard46

hey fellas. 

i have this same pc and have the same questions. I was looking at 
EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB (Fermi) 1GB  - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130604
but noticed you guys suggested the 
MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 2GB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

cost is comparable but the one u guys suggested is a 2gb card. an extra gb seems like a better buy, but is it that much of a difference?...im trying not to sound dumb but honestly, i know nothing about video cards. i am looking to run games like skyrim and witcher 2 

my plan is to get 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=60wtr6ez55vl

and this (chose this only because of its smaller size and some friends that have the 1 gb card)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo

also, how do i know if i have PCI express 2.0 x16 and not a PCIe x16 ?
gateway doesnt say under its specs and i have not opened the case

here are the specs if anyone can help
http://jp.gateway.com/gw/en/US/content/model/PT.GCPP2.004

thanks!!


----------



## linkin

XFX PSU is cheaper and higher efficiency. The corsair is up to 85% while the XFX is 85% and up:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207014

Both are the same price and both have rebates, you might as well pick the better one 

2GB of GPU memory is what I would recommend if you are playing at 1920x1080 and above. Games are not going to get less intensive so you might as well make sure you're prepared


----------



## Maynard46

got confirmation from gateway that it does have a pcie 2.0

went ahead and ordered 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207014
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo


----------



## AmyAckzien

I have the same computer. I want to play The Sims 3 on it, but the game crashes and I get a graphics that can handle the higher graphic settings. I've tried ask EA and they won't answer so i came here. Anyone got any suggestion?


----------



## rockafire

I have the same computer as well, but there is no slot to place a graphics card


----------

